# Carmathenshire and/or Llanelli...anyone?



## METH LAB (Nov 19, 2011)

I know ive asked b4 about 50 times but was wondering if anybody is around those areas? maybe meet up for 500 beers or something?

lonely out here  and i need a certian type of trader to trade with... underlay and shit (thats a rug referance)

peace


----------



## ddraig (Nov 19, 2011)

i seriously think you want to give up on that one
or move


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2011)

We're in Swansea. Not that near to ya METH,  but worth a thought?


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 22, 2011)

hmmm swansea its like 90mins on the bus, probably more actually...but not that far really its alot quicker by train..bout 35 mins if that...i think thats right anyway i only been there a few times.

I dont do alot mind.. just kinda moan and grumble im like a 32 year old victor meldrew or something... and thats only once ive got to know you i got this thing called 'social phobia' which basically translates into extream shyness and un-ease when meeting new people, i have been told i can be a right fuckin laugh aswell though on occasion.. christ would be worth it for the pub at least lol, we can talk about our favorate ales or something? booze turns the volume down on the social phobia once i get about 3 or 4 in me i should go into silly mood and hopefully make you laugh.

yea worth a thought

peace


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 22, 2011)

ddraig said:


> i seriously think you want to give up on that one
> or move



i reckon there's lurkers round my way.. i dont get lurkers they need to have there internet but they never bother to post..almost like they spying or something lol, maybe they just ultra-paranoid about cyber crime and that, there was somebody from carmarthenshire i cant remember her name i think it was porche or something.. bit of a frute cake like, bi-polar..we met in a pub and everybody kinda went "oh shit look who's here" the minuite she walked in...must have had a reputation for being a pain in the ass or something.. probably when on the euphoric phase of bi-polar.

aint heard from her in years though she got stick on here for something i cant remember what. she was abit weird tbh.

cant move wish i could but we own this house...its s14n's no mortgage(sp) or any of that crap although we never got any money coz we only on benefits and s14n might loose her's coz she had a government medical a couple months ago..still aint heard the verdict on it. the doc give her a good write up she reckons but they only make a report the DWP makes the final verdict.

we scrwed if she looses it although she aint in no state to work she got hit by a truck when she was on a moterbike..fucked her back up and almost had her legs amputated but they managed to save them..this was years ago like but her discs in her back are knackerd and she gets loads a pain and the fuckin GP wont give her anything stronger than codeine..i suspect due to it being coz i live with her. which isnt fair but what can ya do?

peace


----------

